# Scared of my reaction :-(



## jele123

I can't believe I'm say here writing this post I feel so ashamed!!!
I have two children, both boys (4 and 2) with my second I cried when I found out he was a boy.. This time I am desperate for a girl and I'm scared of how I'll react if its a boy.. I've got my scan on 31st may and I think the baby is a girl, so does everyone else but it could just be wishful thinking..
We tried for this baby for 6 months and it's our last child, I should be grateful for actually been pregnant, I love the baby already so much... 
I can't stop thinking about if it's a boy though... I feel such a horrible bad mummy :-(
x


----------



## Marie000

:hugs:

There's nothing wrong with wishing for a girl. I know it's hard to live with the suspense for a whole other month, but hang in there. 

But most of all, don't worry too much about your initial reaction. If you find out it's another boy, and you feel the need to cry, go ahead. It doesn't make you a bad mother. You will have a few more months to come to terms with it, so take your time.


----------



## Adela Quested

Don't feel ashamed - what you feel is very normal and there's nothing wrong with wanting to have a daughter!

I have a lovely little boy and I am really hoping for a girl this time around. If it's a boy I will be thrilled as well but it will take me some time to adjust. I totally agree with Marie000, don't worry too much about your initial reaction. You know what you want and if you don't get it, it's natural to be disappointed. It doesn't make you a bad mummy or a bad person :hugs:


----------



## Rachiebaby24

your not a bad mummy - your disappointed in the sex not your baby.

you will come to terms with it and love your baby like you do your other children. I cried at the scans with both my girls but i love them to bits and it doesnt make me bad. i dont like that i cried but thats how i felt


----------



## jele123

It's a girl!!!


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

aww congrats hun! Let the shopping begin!! xx


----------



## katealim

Congrats on your pink bundle!!!:thumbup:


----------

